# Airwire in a cow and calf



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to take a slightly different tack on a cow and calf (NW2) set that I bought for my self.  Somewhere in the past I read here that someone was using removable hoods on his engines, It might be Paul Burch,...any way that's what this was about....removable hoods.
An NW2 is not the smallest engine out there but it's no -9 either. The speaker is in the fuel tank and the little blue terminal strip next to the P5 is to connect the leads to the LED head lamp..  I know the picture makes the plywood mounting plate look bowed but I assure you it's flat as a board...no pun intended.  The hood on the NW2 has a little tab that holds it down at the cab and there's a second tab that keys into the deck at the front...works nice










The 2 resistors in the red lead along the side of the mounting board are the dropping resistors for the LEDs I used for the head and tail lights.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

What batteries did you use? I eventually have to do 2 cows and a calf.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
From batteryspace.com
NiMH Battery Pack: 14.4 V 2200mAh ( 28.8 Wh, 12xAA)
Part#: 12HAA2200R2WR
Manufacturer Part#: 0
($29.95)

And in case I didn't mention it ....It's not just one system for the cow and the calf.  Each has it's own setup.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on where you got the batteries Larry. I just ordered a couple of packs.

Art


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome Art. 
Please note that I removed all the mounting lugs inside the shell to take this installation path. This battery will still fit with the shell screwed back on in the normal fashion but the arrangement of some of the parts would probably change.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Most calfs don't run by themselves, can you use one set up and just MU to the calf? to save $$$$$


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Marty you can. I did initially think I was going to just control the lead unit But then I did it this way for two reasons. The first and I suppose most important is that I didn't want the interconnecting cables that would be required between the two to drive the motors and the other speaker in the calf fuel tank.  And since I was going to want sound in the second unit it was easier for me to just install a second set which then raises the run time because each has it's own battery. 

An interesting note is that the commands to the sound unit and other Aux commands are only received by the lead loco in a typical MU setup. But I always set up my MUs with all locos using the same loco address.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jee whiz Larry what did you do get board at the show & go home and build this? Nice.


? did this stiffen the frame up with my front off the frame flexed a lot.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Larry. Very neat work.


----------

